# Chicken Leg Men



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Interested in knowing why some men who train have big thighs and tiny teeny little skinny lower legs...why does it happen like that? How come it gets so unbalanced and is this kinda a look that some men like? I'm not really fussed on it tbh!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you are not fussed why ask? LOL


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Calfs for some are just bastards to get growth out of, especially for those who have high insertions


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

breeda said:


> Calfs for some are just bastards to get growth out of, especially for those who have high insertions


what does high insertions mean?


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> what does high insertions mean?


Its the point at which the muscle attaches to the bone

Origin attaches to the movable part of a bone

Insertion attatches to the immovable part

Thats as simple as I could make it


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> Interested in knowing why some men who train have big thighs and tiny teeny little skinny lower legs...why does it happen like that? How come it gets so unbalanced and is this kinda a look that some men like? I'm not really fussed on it tbh!


Calves are very genetically determined. Before I even lifted I had bigger calves than most average people and even though I slack on legs in general they grow easily. On the other hand my gf's brother has tiny calves despite training them 3x a week for years. If you look at pro BBers, the most common place that synthol is used is the calves.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

breeda said:


> Its the point at which the muscle attaches to the bone
> 
> Origin attaches to the movable part of a bone
> 
> ...


thanku well explained


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> thanku well explained


Any time


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bumont said:


> Calves are very genetically determined. Before I even lifted I had bigger calves than most average people and even though I slack on legs in general they grow easily. On the other hand my gf's brother has tiny calves despite training them 3x a week for years. If you look at pro BBers, the most common place that synthol is used is the calves.


aw bet he feels well sad when he sees your big calves and his lil skinny ones?

what kind of genetics make them big?

you think its if your ancestors worked in physical jobs like farming?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

As said above, calves mainly come down to genetics, but they can be brought up by a lot of time and isolation spend on them

Luckily for me, my calves were big and defined even before I started the gym 

People ask me, "What do you do to train your calves?", I just laugh and say "Nothing" lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

nice to see that @breeda and @Loveleelady are getting on well LOL


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> nice to see that @breeda and @Loveleelady are getting on well LOL


no perv you can't watch or join in! lmao


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> Interested in knowing why some men who train have big thighs and tiny teeny little skinny lower legs...why does it happen like that? How come it gets so unbalanced and is this kinda a look that some men like? I'm not really fussed on it tbh!


you not fussed? :blink: I am, I think it looks ridiculous  :lol: especially if they dont even train them


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Echo said:


> As said above, calves mainly come down to genetics, but they can be brought up by a lot of time and isolation spend on them
> 
> Luckily for me, my calves were big and defined even before I started the gym
> 
> People ask me, "What do you do to train your calves?", I just laugh and say "Nothing" lol


o wow that's class!

pictures or no big calves

but why do some of these chicken leg men focus on pumpin up there thighs and leave their calves soooooo skinny like broomstick thin it looks awful! why don't they not build up thighs so much so they look more in proportion?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

fitrut said:


> you not fussed? :blink: I am, I think it looks ridiculous  :lol: especially if they dont even train them


I mean I don't like the chicken leg look!!! agree with you


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

Echo said:


> As said above, calves mainly come down to genetics, but they can be brought up by a lot of time and isolation spend on them
> 
> Luckily for me, my calves were big and defined even before I started the gym
> 
> People ask me, "What do you do to train your calves?", I just laugh and say "Nothing" lol


Never realised how true this was until my son was born and everyone commented on his calves and how they were like mine! Guess I'm one of the lucky ones as is the wee man


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> no perv you can't watch or join in! lmao


OOOOOOHHHHHH I never mentioned anything perverted. Just that you were getting on well. Guilty complex maybe LMAO


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> I mean I don't like the chicken leg look!!! agree with you


aaaah right  I wonder who would


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHH I never mentioned anything perverted. Just that you were getting on well. Guilty complex maybe LMAO


guilty? you think I wud feel guilty? lol that's not an emotion I struggle with..... unlike some :whistling:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> o wow that's class!
> 
> pictures or no big calves
> 
> but why do some of these chicken leg men focus on pumpin up there thighs and leave their calves soooooo skinny like broomstick thin it looks awful! why don't they not build up thighs so much so they look more in proportion?


I will get pictures and measurements up for your shortly...  of my calves that is :whistling:

Yeah I know what you mean, I think for the most part, people aren't that well informed so they just think "oh well, it's not my fault". Or they just don't care lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> guilty? you think I wud feel guilty? lol that's not an emotion I struggle with..... unlike some :whistling:


I only asked if you felt a guilt complex. I didnt say that you were guilty. Unlike some :whistling:


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> aw bet he feels well sad when he sees your big calves and his lil skinny ones?
> 
> what kind of genetics make them big?
> 
> you think its if your ancestors worked in physical jobs like farming?


From what I've seen generally people with a bigger bone structure e.g big wrists, hands, wide shoulders tend have bigger calves genetically. Another example is that black guys tend have high calve insertions, thicker midsections and tend to be leaner and more athletic looking, almost all the top sprinters are black. Some say it was from when slavers selectively chose the strongest people to produce offspring to maximise the strength of the western black slave force, but it's all so heavy debated so who knows for sure.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Genetics or/or cycling or football for years

I've always had chicken legs even though I squat 200kg and leg press 420kg.

Calves have only just started growing when eating a massive surplus and hitting them twice a week, a bit like biceps.

I've got Massive core back and chest (like strongmen)


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Do both men and women have trouble developing calves? Because I don't want mine to get any bigger


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd kill for smaller calves, sick of them getting stuck taking jeans off :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Do both men and women have trouble developing calves? Because I don't want mine to get any bigger


lol I hear you

But at least you in proportion these chicken leg men must sit and weep lmao


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'd kill for smaller calves, sick of them getting stuck taking jeans off :lol:


pictures!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I train mine, do loads of hill walking, climbing and cycling and mine simply refuse to grow yet guys I know who have never set foot in a gym have bigger calves. They are well defined and toned but that's about it! I think it come down to ankle size personally. I have small ankles and sure if the ankles are small the calves seem harder to grow. Everyone I know how has big ankles have big calves.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

-dionysus- said:


> Genetics or/or cycling or football for years
> 
> I've always had chicken legs even though I squat 200kg and leg press 420kg.
> 
> ...


For some reason i thought you said "ive got a massive c0ck" and wondered what this thfead had turned into!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Do both men and women have trouble developing calves? Because I don't want mine to get any bigger


Nope men are big ( compared to most men in my gym! ) I train mine I don't mind them big however...all winter issues with jeans issues with boots!!! Nightmare.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Never heard of chicken legs.. Mine are looking a lot fuller since squatting.


they aren,t legs,they look like 2 straws hanging from a chickens ar5e


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

what size,s are we talking about.mine are 17 in,must admit i dont train them much.heard most men have biceps and calves of about the same size,my biceps are 18in so not far out.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Used to do 2-3 calf exercises with legs, never seemed to get anywhere so now I just do 1 because I can't be bothered with wasting my time.

Damn you rubbish genetics


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

Definately genetics, I train my calfs every week and they still skinny, have a mate who never trains his and although I am same height but 2 stone heavier his calfs are much bigger than mine.

Was once staying in a place in Spain called Jimena de la frontera, this is a little town built on a large hill, most the houses were built on the lower part of the hill but the shops were all further up with a castle at the top of the hill.

Everyone in that town was short but had the thickest calves I have ever seen, 10 year old kids with bigger calves than me.

On the other hand The Dutch in general have pretty thin calves and are really tall as much of Holland is totally flat.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Theres **** all some men can do. Human genetics are often not very kind to men and their calves. Probably the hardest muscle to add size to and you will hit the genetic limit quite quickly.

Hell look at the pros, if they can only get their calves so big with all that dedication and even synthol us normal people are ****ed haha! Unless you are one of the lucky few with genetically big calves.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

a round full well developed calf muscle on a women is one of the sexiest things in my opinion, spesh when its enveloped in a pair of knee length boots that follow the contour of the muscle


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Nope men are big ( compared to most men in my gym! ) I train mine I don't mind them big however...all winter issues with jeans issues with boots!!! Nightmare.


Exactly! Finding boots to go over em is the end of the world  Mine are 15"


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Will my calves grow if i jab hgh in the skinny little bastards?? Seriously


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Exactly! Finding boots to go over em is the end of the world  Mine are 15"


Same mine and 15 and looking for bigger just to **** the skinny calf boys off in gym lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gotista said:


> Will my calves grow if i jab hgh in the skinny little bastards?? Seriously


No u skinny little calf weeeeezle he he he he ....


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

My worst body part for sure, I've always had chicken legs but my upper legs have grown well over the past couple years. My calves however are forever small. I train them twice a week hard and while I have made gains, they're still poor. Time and effort will help but it's disappointing to see everywhere grow fast and a body part to lack.

It really doesn't help that my calf insertions are ridiculously high up, I'm talking like waaaay up.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

breeda said:


> Calfs for some are just bastards to get growth out of, especially for those who have high insertions


This.

My quads respond easily. Hamstrings take focus and effort to be in balance with my quads. Calves I put the most effort into, and are never going to look as impressive as some with fuller insertions.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lol I hear you
> 
> But at least you in proportion these chicken leg men must sit and weep lmao


Just curious - do you actually train, because I'm largely seeing these inane threads about wanting to see pics of blokes, or pointing out some peoples' shortcomings, whether they work their arses off, or otherwise?

You must have a body pretty near perfection to be looking down from that ivory tower?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lotte said:


> Do both men and women have trouble developing calves? Because I don't want mine to get any bigger


Many women have spent a fair amount of time wearing shoes with raised heels - that can have a substantial influence in calf development.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Is OP ukm's finest troll?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Jaff0 said:


> Many women have spent a fair amount of time wearing shoes with raised heels - that can have a substantial influence in calf development.


Good point! I had beasty calves all my life (only once I decided to set my sights on training did they become a good thing!) but I don't wear heels much at all, probably once or twice per month to go out dancing 

It's swings and roundabouts, us women might get lucky with bigger calves but there are plenty of other areas where we won't make the same gains as you guys


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> Just curious - do you actually train, because I'm largely seeing these inane threads about wanting to see pics of blokes, or pointing out some peoples' shortcomings, whether they work their arses off, or otherwise?
> 
> You must have a body pretty near perfection to be looking down from that ivory tower?


Thought I was the only one thinking this. We're all here to improve ourselves without stupid comments from idiots.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Mey said:


> Thought I was the only one thinking this. We're all here to improve ourselves without stupid comments from idiots.


Bit harsh.

How do you know she hasn't used the forum to improve herself and loose a few lbs?,) Half the people on this forum dont even look like they train and she's not causin anyone any harm asking for a few pics of their calfs

Its Sunday, Chill out


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> but why do some of these chicken leg men focus on pumpin up there thighs and leave their calves soooooo skinny like broomstick thin it looks awful! why don't they not build up thighs so much so they look more in proportion?





Loveleelady said:


> lol I hear you
> 
> But at least you in proportion these chicken leg men must sit and weep lmao





breeda said:


> Bit harsh.
> 
> How do you know she hasn't used the forum to improve herself and loose a few lbs?,) Half the people on this forum dont even look like they train and she's not causin anyone any harm asking for a few pics of their calfs
> 
> Its Sunday, Chill out


Cool mate. I'm not here to argue. Just point out the obvious. I'm glad I've not suffered with the small calf issue but can blatantly see the mocking she/he is doing towards people who do have this issue. It's not a matter of the fact that she wants "calf pics", it's more she/he wants a reaction just by the posts I've quoted.

I'm out.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Mey said:


> Cool mate. I'm not here to argue. Just point out the obvious. I'm glad I've not suffered with the small calf issue but can blatantly see the mocking she/he is doing towards people who do have this issue. It's not a matter of the fact that she wants "calf pics", it's more she/he wants a reaction just by the posts I've quoted.
> 
> I'm out.


No argument mate. I have small calfs, genetics werent kind to me in that department I take no offence to her comments.

She's entitled to her opinion and I agree with her. Its not a good look thats why I'm tryin to do something about it


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

My calves are 17", my ankles are 9" and my wrists are weirdly thin at 6"! (Pain in the ass to shorten watches!)

Never trained my calves, they have always been this size.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

yep calves are all genetics , if your born with sh9t calves(i was), no amount of training will make them decent.

it's just like some women genetically have stumpy little legs and thunderous a9ses *cough OP cough* but it would be a little immature to ridicule them for this genetic trait on a BB forum


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> pictures!












:lol:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

they use to call my mate farmer one day he ask why they said you need to round your calfs up


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> Interested in knowing why some men who train have big thighs and tiny teeny little skinny lower legs...why does it happen like that? How come it gets so unbalanced and is this kinda a look that some men like? I'm not really fussed on it tbh!


Loads have probably already said that calfs are hard to get gains on it took me about 10 years of riding my mounting bike to get a good size calf and. I've never trained them with weights


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Myn won't grow!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

so where we up to folks? any closer to solving this great mystery?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> so where we up to folks? any closer to solving this great mystery?


We solved the mystery, unanimous decision U R A TROLL.

Out


----------



## MATtheHAT (Sep 1, 2013)

This thread caught my attention because I have big calves and have never trained them in the gym.

I am only 5'6" with 14" biceps and 16" calves. 9 "ankles and 6 1/2" wrists for comparison. (I know that doesn't sound big but I get comments off mates if I wear shorts) either genetics, or because

I was a keen BMX biker as a youngster and have a job that involves a lot of walking and climbing ladders etc.

I also have a habit of running up and down stairs or skipping a step and striding up - been like that for years.

I am a newbe at the gym and wondered if I should not bother with legs until my upper body catches up?

Arnies calves as he walks along the street wearing shorts in 'Twins' must be an inspiration to all chicken leg men.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MATtheHAT said:


> This thread caught my attention because I have big calves and have never trained them in the gym.
> 
> I am only 5'6" with 14" biceps and 16" calves. 9 "ankles and 6 1/2" wrists for comparison. (I know that doesn't sound big but I get comments off mates if I wear shorts) either genetics, or because
> 
> ...


whats the inches like on ur thighs?


----------



## MATtheHAT (Sep 1, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> whats the inches like on ur thighs?


21" thighs, currently on keto trying to get leaner. was trying to start a blog about it but don't think I've been a very active member so will have to wait.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Just curious - do you actually train, because I'm largely seeing these inane threads about wanting to see pics of blokes, or pointing out some peoples' shortcomings, whether they work their arses off, or otherwise?
> 
> You must have a body pretty near perfection to be looking down from that ivory tower?


Wow really?? I thought it was a perfectly decent thread given a lot of men do discuss this openly about their calfs being the hardest group to grow think LL was just highlighting that point not trying to point out pols short comings..well I didn't read it like that.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Wow really?? I thought it was a perfectly decent thread given a lot of men do discuss this openly about their calfs being the hardest group to grow think LL was just highlighting that point not trying to point out pols short comings..well I didn't read it like that.


Read the thread back - I wasn't the only one to see things in that light, or question whether this is about training, or just being a groupie.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Wow really?? I thought it was a perfectly decent thread given a lot of men do discuss this openly about their calfs being the hardest group to grow think LL was just highlighting that point not trying to point out pols short comings..well I didn't read it like that.


So you don't think the OP is a troll?


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

I think calves are a area for men difficult to warrant time on and I see a lot of guys in the gym throwing loads of weight on the calf raises and getting 3/4 reps out?! Calves are an endurance muscle and need a lot of quality work, right tempo, variance of angle, good technique to get proper size - think it's actually easier to fluke good quads on my experience than fluke calves

Mal


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

MATtheHAT said:


> 21" thighs, currently on keto trying to get leaner. was trying to start a blog about it but don't think I've been a very active member so will have to wait.


I use to bmx myself then started mountain bike riding, any riding when your out of the saddle is the best workout for calf muscles


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mal20729 said:


> I think calves are a area for men difficult to warrant time on and I see a lot of guys in the gym throwing loads of weight on the calf raises and getting 3/4 reps out?! Calves are an endurance muscle and need a lot of quality work, right tempo, variance of angle, good technique to get proper size - think it's actually easier to fluke good quads on my experience than fluke calves
> 
> Mal


In my experience, the way to develop decent calves, isn't necessarily about the reps used - people talk about certain rep ranges, types of fibres, and stimulus that way, but I don't buy into it. IMO the best way of developing calves as good as you're about to, is by ensuring you're not exploiting momentum, or the elastic nature of the ankle tendons.

So dead stop at the bottom - no bouncing. Reps done with a deliberate tempo, with as much weight as you can handle, I personally work somewhere between 5-10. But more about pausing at the top and the bottom, and doing the reps deliberate, to ensure you're not really just getting momentum and that certain springiness to get the rep mainly completed for you.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

josephbloggs said:


> yep calves are all genetics , if your born with sh9t calves(i was), no amount of training will make them decent.
> 
> it's just like some women genetically have stumpy little legs and thunderous a9ses *cough OP cough* but it would be a little immature to ridicule them for this genetic trait on a BB forum


I don't agree with that one bit. You run up stairs on your tip toes every day and you'll see them grow


----------



## MATtheHAT (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes I agree, in that case it would be better to stay in a slightly higher gear when riding up hill to allow yourself to stand and get those calves working. That's why I mentioned the BMX - no gears obviously.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

1010AD said:


> I don't agree with that one bit. You run up stairs on your tip toes every day and you'll see them grow


Look at bodybuilders like Mike Christian, in the 80s, that guy was never going to have monstrous calves, this side of SEOs or implants - just not going to happen.

I don't think for a second it was for the want of trying.

Which leads me onto another point - often when we see certain routines or interest in certain bodybuilders or what they do / did for a bodypart, often it would involve somebody who had strong development in that area - even if that took a bit of focus. Can't remember who it was, now (might have been Tom Platz) but it was somebody who was known to be strong in a certain bodypart and said, there's no point asking me how I did it - you want to find out how somebody who's always really struggled with a certain bodypart, how they go about training it.


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

I've always struggled with gaining mass on calves and biceps :thumb down:

Shame really as my quads and hammys seem to respond OK


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Jaff0 said:


> Look at bodybuilders like Mike Christian, in the 80s, that guy was never going to have monstrous calves, this side of SEOs or implants - just not going to happen.
> 
> I don't think for a second it was for the want of trying.
> 
> Which leads me onto another point - often when we see certain routines or interest in certain bodybuilders or what they do / did for a bodypart, often it would involve somebody who had strong development in that area - even if that took a bit of focus. Can't remember who it was, now (might have been Tom Platz) but it was somebody who was known to be strong in a certain bodypart and said, there's no point asking me how I did it - you want to find out how somebody who's always really struggled with a certain bodypart, how they go about training it.


Still if you say what ever you do your calfs won't grow find the nearest block of flats take the stairs go top to bottom on your tip toes as many times as you can at lest 4 times a week and I reckon they will grow


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

1010AD said:


> I don't agree with that one bit. You run up stairs on your tip toes every day and you'll see them grow


You don't have to agree with it but it's pretty much common knowledge in BBing, the amount of pros with poor calves is good evidence of it. Look at Dennis Wolf's calves who won the Arnold Classic yesterday , he has one pretty sh9tty calf and one basically non existent!, you think all he and the other pros with poor calves need is to start running upping and down stairs and this will bring them up to par?

Not saying you can't do anything to improve them but if you're born with cr9p calves you're pretty much stuck with cr9p calves and it's very common.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Still if you say what ever you do your calfs won't grow find the nearest block of flats take the stairs go top to bottom on your tip toes as many times as you can at lest 4 times a week and I reckon they will grow


They will no doubt develop up to a certain point - but beyond that, without SEOs or something else more intrusive, those with high calf insertions are never going to get anywhere near the calf size / development, as somebody who has much more normal or lower calf insertions.

You look at pics of bodybuilders who have high calf insertions, or some sprinters that have calves that insert high - doesn't matter what they do, they're never going to look big. The best they can hope for is that they will show some development. Mike Christian is certainly a good example, though - and there are others. I suspect nowadays, with the prevalence of SEOs, it's not quite as restricting as it was in days where that didn't go on.

Do you imagine these pro bodybuilders just aren't trying enough?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Jaff0 said:


> They will no doubt develop up to a certain point - but beyond that, without SEOs or something else more intrusive, those with high calf insertions are never going to get anywhere near the calf size / development, as somebody who has much more normal or lower calf insertions.
> 
> You look at pics of bodybuilders who have high calf insertions, or some sprinters that have calves that insert high - doesn't matter what they do, they're never going to look big. The best they can hope for is that they will show some development. Mike Christian is certainly a good example, though - and there are others. I suspect nowadays, with the prevalence of SEOs, it's not quite as restricting as it was in days where that didn't go on.
> 
> Do you imagine these pro bodybuilders just aren't trying enough?


I agree that it's a stubborn muscle and now your starting to mention about high and low insertions now that makes sense, I couldn't get my head round why people find it so hard to grow and I was thinking it's down to finding which way works them best


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

1010AD said:


> I agree that it's a stubborn muscle and now your starting to mention about high and low insertions now that makes sense, I couldn't get my head round why people find it so hard to grow and I was thinking it's down to finding which way works them best


As I said - look at the pictures of some of the pros I'm talking about. When you look at their calves, there's just not the same amount of muscle area to make grow, as there is with other guys with decent insertion points.

So no matter what they do, they're never going to look as good, the muscle is simply just not as big, nor has anything like the same potential to get anywhere near the same size.

That doesn't mean that no development is possible, merely that in context of others, it's always going to look woefully inferior. But as I said, outside of SEOs and implants, there's not a lot to be done.

There was always rumours about the odd BB pro from the 70s or 80s maybe having calf implants, and certainly plenty of lies that won't die. There were more than rumours about a certain, incredible, bodybuilder from the 70s era, who competed again in the 90s...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Read the thread back - I wasn't the only one to see things in that light, or question whether this is about training, or just being a groupie.


Alreet alreet only sayingggggggg lol...are u flipping hungry??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> So you don't think the OP is a troll?


More likely to be suspicious of u being a newbie and having that lovely long green bar...people love u! Hmmmm

Anyhow ...if she's a troll she been here LNG and getting away with it long and been in the powder room..so if it is...it needs looking at doesn't it


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

The difference with calves is, most people who train will have one or more poor body part that doesn't respond well unless they are genetically very fortunate, but once they have trained seriously for a few years or so(especially those assisted) even their bad body parts will be more impressive (in BB terms) than 99% of people that don't train. But with calves you see tons of random dudes who have never picked up a weight in their lives that have more impressive calves than half those that have spent 10 years + training and assisted.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> More likely to be suspicious of u being a newbie and having that lovely long green bar...people love u! Hmmmm
> 
> Anyhow ...if she's a troll she been here LNG and getting away with it long and been in the powder room..so if it is...it needs looking at doesn't it


Lets stay focused on chicken leg syndrome

Feel like we are really exploring the issue gettin gud discussion


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> Lets stay focused on chicken leg syndrome
> 
> Feel like we are really exploring the issue gettin gud discussion


Why don't u really upset them and do a thread about small willies big attitude .... :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got 13.75 inch calves

22 inch quads

14.5 inch arms

Legs have been my big focus this year so hopefuly I'll get closer to 15 inch calves, 24 inch quads and 16 inch arms.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Bloke in work is fat and short, never trained all his life, his calves are massive.

I've been doing seated calve raises, standing calves raises and leg press calves 2/3 three times a week, that seems to help to me it seems to be a muscle group you need to do often, heavy and volume


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I didn't realise until recently that a high skinny calves are good for sprinting due to the energy you can store in the longer tendons... hope for me yet :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I didn't realise until recently that a high skinny calves are good for sprinting due to the energy you can store in the longer tendons... hope for me yet :lol:


Probably explains why my 100m time is so slow aha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> What kind of genetics make them big?
> 
> you think its if your ancestors worked in physical jobs like farming?


Basically how far down the leg the calf muscle goes before it turns into tendon (the achilles tendon). People with skinny calves will have short muscles and longer tendons.

And 'ancestors worked in physical jobs' no lol.. not quite the way genetics works :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Basically how far down the leg the calf muscle goes before it turns into tendon (the achilles tendon). People with skinny calves will have short muscles and longer tendons.
> 
> And 'ancestors worked in physical jobs' no lol.. not quite the way genetics works :lol:


That's why i'm a natural sprinter then.. smoking for a year has buggered that though!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> Lets stay focused on chicken leg syndrome
> 
> Feel like we are really exploring the issue gettin gud discussion


lol


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No u skinny little calf weeeeezle he he he he ....


  Synthol it is then!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> lol


Do you go with:-

a) Mad as a box of frogs

2) Crazy all week

iii) Groupie / tourist

17) all of the above


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jaff0 said:


> Do you go with:-
> 
> a) Mad as a box of frogs
> 
> ...


ALL PLUS SOME


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I fall into this catagory, I blame my poor genes as my calves are pretty strong over some that have bigger calves in the gym.

I have long legs but short muscles


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> Lets stay focused on chicken leg syndrome
> 
> Feel like we are really exploring the issue gettin gud discussion


maybe we could discuss fatty bum bum phenomenon while we're here , i'm guessing you may be able to contribute :whistling:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

AFAIK it's to do with the proportion of muscle fibre types. Calf muscles have a primary role that requires (generally) greater endurance than other muscles. If you think abotu the way you walk in normal shoes...you are lifting your body repeatedly using mainly your calves. For me the calf press is my strongest lift by far - I suspect that true for many people. So calves are strong and have great endurance - but that all suggests a greater proportion of slow twitch fibres which have less capacity for growth than fast twitch.

Add in genetics and training and it's not hard to see why calves don't get that big really. I suspect there may be issues around them getting too big in terms of mobility and stress on tendons as well.......but i'm just guessing there.

Muscle ratios can change but it would be ard to do with calves withotu direct intervention I think. Unless you stop walking everywhere of course....


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

josephbloggs said:


> maybe we could discuss fatty bum bum phenomenon while we're here , i'm guessing you may be able to contribute :whistling:


I've always wondered this mate. What's your opinion?


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Mey said:


> I've always wondered this mate. What's your opinion?


lol not too sure mate. i always thought it may be down to over training of the gluteus maximus muscle. but i will reserve judgement till an expert on this condition speaks on it....she should be along later


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

josephbloggs said:


> lol not too sure mate. i always thought it may be down to over training of the gluteus maximus muscle. but i will reserve judgement till an expert on this condition speaks on it....she should be along later


Here's another expert who suffers the same


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> maybe we could discuss fatty bum bum phenomenon while we're here , i'm guessing you may be able to contribute :whistling:


start a thread on it!! lets discuss it defo


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> start a thread on it!! lets discuss it defo


And if I could suggest the next topic: "Why can't all women look as good as porn stars?"


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> And if I could suggest the next topic: "Why can't all women look as good as porn stars?"


start a thread!

lets stay on topic here

goodness these negative people trying to derail an informative thread!!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> start a thread!
> 
> lets stay on topic here
> 
> *goodness these negative people trying to derail an informative thread!!*


Eh?

You need to think about the looking glass.

I've posted more informative stuff to this / your thread, than you have.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Eh?
> 
> You need to think about the looking glass.
> 
> I've posted more informative stuff to this / your thread, than you have.


now now don't be whingey!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> now now don't be whingey!


I do some of my best work when I'm moaning.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Never been a problem for me. Quads sit at about 27-28 inches right now and calves at 19. If anything they look a little too big, I train calves maybe twice a year. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gotista said:


> Synthol it is then!


I don't know what that is but I don't think u should take it I think u should train them harder!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> And if I could suggest the next topic: "Why can't all women look as good as porn stars?"


As good??? Pfffft what porn are u watching lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> As good??? Pfffft what porn are u watching lol


Picsornotasgoodaspornstars.

I think we should open it up to the tough, but fair court of gen con opinion.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I don't know what that is but I don't think u should take it I think u should train them harder!!!


Yess ma'am!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Never been a problem for me. Quads sit at about 27-28 inches right now and calves at 19. If anything they look a little too big, I train calves maybe twice a year. :lol:


Top of the genetic pile young digester!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Picsornotasgoodaspornstars.
> 
> I think we should open it up to the tough, but fair court of gen con opinion.


However in my view 'as good as ' pictures do not portray this! Iv never seen a pornstar that looks good but as ur the expert could u tell me why the Asian / Chinese men have the smallest willies ever??? And I only bring this up here as we are in the chicken leg thread just wondered if these Asian men have small calves too..who knows maybe just maybe it goes hand in hand! Ohhhhh the plot thickens  oops it's early morning did I push this too far..sorrryyyyy


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> However in my view 'as good as ' pictures do not portray this! Iv never seen a pornstar that looks good but as ur the expert could u tell me why the Asian / Chinese men have the smallest willies ever??? *And I only bring this up here as we are in the chicken leg thread just wondered if these Asian men have small calves too..who knows maybe just maybe it goes hand in hand*! Ohhhhh the plot thickens  oops it's early morning did I push this too far..sorrryyyyy


high insertions/small calves is a well documented and common genetic trait in black men.....make of that what you will:lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> high insertions/small calves is a well documented and common genetic trait in black men.....make of that what you will:lol:


Hahaha. I make of that....there are a lot of MYTHS surrounding the genetics of black men


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha. I make of that....there are a lot of MYTHS surrounding the genetics of black men


haha.... more evidence you really haven't watched a lot of porn :lol:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> However in my view 'as good as ' pictures do not portray this! Iv never seen a pornstar that looks good but as ur the expert could u tell me why the Asian / Chinese men have the smallest willies ever???


Truth be told, I haven't seen an Asian / Chinese man / mens willies. I'll just have to take your word for it. Just out of interest, what sort of sample size have you encountered?



Skye666 said:


> And I only bring this up here as we are in the chicken leg thread just wondered if these Asian men have small calves too..who knows maybe just maybe it goes hand in hand!


When you were looking at their willies, did you not think to ask?

'cos clearly this is very important. Did it slip you mind - or was your mind on other things? Maybe it's an easily distracted thing...



Skye666 said:


> Ohhhhh the plot thickens  oops it's early morning did I push this too far..sorrryyyyy


See - that's what happens - small winkies, then you probably feel you have to push them too far.

Not that I'd accuse you of it, you understand, but some men - not me, right, let's clear that up right now... - but some men, suggest that it's not their winkies that are small, but where they're putting them in laaaayyydddeeesss is rather large. Who's to say - maybe we should also put that to the tough, but fair, court of opinion in gen con?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I suppose men not caring about legs is like those women that take loads of care with their hair, makeup clothes etc but are overweight.

Not quite the whole package but they think they look good.


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> nice to see that @breeda and @Loveleelady are getting on well LOL


Bit of a strange comment, are you a jealous ex pmsl?

Anyway in regards to the op, I think it has something to do with the calves being predominantly fast twitch muscle fibres, and thus designed for jumping/sprinting. However:



> I'm assuming that everybody reading this knows or has heard of androgen receptors (AR). The AR is what testosterone and related molecules bind to and one of the effects is to stimulate protein synthesis. In men, there is a distinctive pattern of AR whereby there is a higher AR density in the upper body (especially the traps and shoulder girdle which is why steroid users tend to have their shoulders BLOW up when they take anabolics) decreasing as you move down the body. If you think about it, this makes sense, since the typical wide shouldered v-shape is sort of the ideal 'male' physique, and we evolved like this for a reason.
> 
> By the time you get to the calves, the AR density is very low. So even if you train the absolute hell out of them they simply don't get the same training effect because testosterone can't exert as much of an effect. Even the legs of most men don't have the same androgen receptor density as the upper body; yes, I've just given you guys an excuse for chicken leg syndrome.


This copy and paste also makes sense.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

josephbloggs said:


> haha.... more evidence you really haven't watched a lot of porn :lol:


Oh I have / do this is how I know...pfffft u believe everything u see??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Truth be told, I haven't seen an Asian / Chinese man / mens willies. I'll just have to take your word for it. Just out of interest, what sort of sample size have you encountered?
> 
> When you were looking at their willies, did you not think to ask?
> 
> ...


Listen here mr jaffooooooo.....I refer to the Asian men because u were talking porn and so that's what I meant iv never seen a live and kickin Asian willie.....that's that cleared

I havnt sampled many maybe that's my problem but then what u havnt had u can't know about eh ...anyway back on track..are u a chicken leg man :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I suppose men not caring about legs is like those women that take loads of care with their hair, makeup clothes etc but are overweight.
> 
> Not quite the whole package but they think they look good.


Lol...smitch u do make me smile :thumbup1:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Listen here mr jaffooooooo.....I refer to the Asian men because u were talking porn and so that's what I meant iv never seen a live and kickin Asian willie.....that's that cleared


You said you'd say that.



Skye666 said:


> I havnt sampled many maybe that's my problem but then what u havnt had u can't know about eh ...anyway back on track..are u a chicken leg man :whistling:


Prefer breast, myself.


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Never been a problem for me. Quads sit at about 27-28 inches right now and calves at 19. If anything they look a little too big, I train calves maybe twice a year. :lol:


Same Calves Measurement As Me, Although I Dont Think They Look Too Big, Quite The Opposite.

If The Biceps Are Bigger, The Calves Need More Work..


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

AsItIs said:


> Same Calves Measurement As Me, Although I Dont Think They Look Too Big, Quite The Opposite.
> 
> If The Biceps Are Bigger, The Calves Need More Work..


my arms are hovering just around 18 inches right now, which was my original target, however now :whistling: - they need to match the calves, yeah that's it, match the calves. :lol:

I have a problem with my Vastus Medialis (teardrop muscle) though, as it looks like it has been sanded away, in fact almost concave, and 25 years of trying a multitude of different exercises, feet positions etc etc yada yada may give me some DOMS in it so I know its working, and a little growth, but the rest of the quads grow like a weed.  so having large quads, 'skinny knees' and large calves does look a little odd.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Heisenberg. said:


> Bit of a strange comment, are you a jealous ex pmsl?
> 
> Anyway in regards to the op, I think it has something to do with the calves being predominantly fast twitch muscle fibres, and thus designed for jumping/sprinting. However:
> 
> This copy and paste also makes sense.


lol! jelosy such a wasted emotion too


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> my arms are hovering just around 18 inches right now, which was my original target, however now :whistling: - they need to match the calves, yeah that's it, match the calves. :lol:
> 
> I have a problem with my Vastus Medialis (teardrop muscle) though, as it looks like it has been sanded away, in fact almost concave, and 25 years of trying a multitude of different exercises, feet positions etc etc yada yada may give me some DOMS in it so I know its working, and a little growth, but the rest of the quads grow like a weed.  so having large quads, 'skinny knees' and large calves does look a little odd.


Geez Diggy - I didn't realise you were such a big dude.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

27" thighs, 16.5" calves @ 6'1. feelsbadman.

Gunna smash them 3x a week next bulk.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> Geez Diggy - I didn't realise you were such a big dude.


A lot of people don't realise in the flesh either, as when I went from fit to fat - and I mean Buddha BIIIIIG :lol: - I got very good at wearing clothes to disguise my size. And kinds still do. There are some recent shots in my profile album at the gym - also it wasn't an arms day so those are cold shots. I tend to wear baggy tees or long sleeve tees, and it just disguises things. Sure the confidence will come back once I get where I want to be though :thumb:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> A lot of people don't realise in the flesh either, as when I went from fit to fat - and I mean Buddha BIIIIIG :lol: - I got very good at wearing clothes to disguise my size. And kinds still do. There are some recent shots in my profile album at the gym - also it wasn't an arms day so those are cold shots. I tend to wear baggy tees or long sleeve tees, and it just disguises things. Sure the confidence will come back once I get where I want to be though :thumb:


You're a really positive guy Diggy. Your posts always either cheer me up or else inspire me. I wish there were more like you mate.


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

http://i58.tinypic.com/20prq8i.jpg]










Heres a photo of my calves that i worked on for a year isolated 3 times a week. I just hit them before any upper body work to make sure i do them.

No dedicated calf machine at my gym so did calf raises on smith machine and leg press.

Not the biggest but the shape is coming along very well. I haven't got any before photos before I never used to wear shorts to the gym :crying:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

themav said:


> http://i58.tinypic.com/20prq8i.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got any full leg shots so give us proper view


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> you got any full leg shots so give us proper view


You're turning into a bigger sex pest than @Lilscoobs! lol!


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> you got any full leg shots so give us proper view


Are you L-Man in a dress??


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> You're turning into a bigger sex pest than @Lilscoobs! lol!


Never have I been more convinced about the tourist / groupie thing.

I think there should be some degree of quid pro quo, some consideration in return.

How's about some full leg shots from her in return?

Seems fair to me...


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> you got any full leg shots so give us proper view


The white female version of purple aki? Do you keep an ice pick under your bed?


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm one of the fortunate ones to have big calves but it's a bastard of place to add mass.


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> you got any full leg shots so give us proper view


I'm the opposite way round to your pet hate - i worked on my calfs first and quads are happening now ... calves are 1 inch smaller than top of leg... awful look! .. :whistling:


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn calves, hammer them and they still look like match sticks, yet my two cousins have massive calves naturally.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> what does high insertions mean?


Meet me up a mountain on a sunny day and I'll show you :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

get2big said:


> The white female version of purple aki? Do you keep an ice pick under your bed?


lmao no im more like the woman in misery

id tie the beast to bed


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao no im more like the woman in misery
> 
> id tie the beast to bed


Way to sell yourself...........

:whistling:


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao no im more like the woman in misery
> 
> id tie the beast to bed


Cute. Calves gonna atrophy after breaking the ankles tho :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

get2big said:


> Cute. Calves gonna atrophy after breaking the ankles tho :lol:


lol will give the plan some more thought


----------

